# Diesel Spare Tire Carrier



## ewyborny (Jul 25, 2019)

I installed a hitch (1-1/4 receiver) made for my 2014 Cruize Diesel because I wanted to carry a spare and didn't want to lose luggage space in my trunk. I then bought a solid piece of 1-1/4 steel and had it cut and welded with a 90 degree upright. I had a front hub from a 2004 Buick century which has the same hole pattern. I had it mounted to the upright. This continental Kit came from Boomerang in Colorado.


----------



## Drubbz (Jul 23, 2019)

That pretty cool! ive never seen that before. I didnt know the diesel model didnt have a spare wheel? Looks good keep it up


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ewyborny said:


> I installed a ... continental Kit came from Boomerang in Colorado.


It looks cool, but what about your license plate? I'd be afraid of getting stopped. Do you plan to relocate it to the back of the Continental Kit?

Doug

.


----------



## ewyborny (Jul 25, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> It looks cool, but what about your license plate? I'd be afraid of getting stopped. Do you plan to relocate it to the back of the Continental Kit?
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


Yes, There will be a license plate and light mounted.


----------

